

Swift – Under the Hood - alblue
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/swift-llvm

======
alblue
This is my presentation, given at QCon London 2015, on a little history about
Objective-C and where Swift came from, and how it works under the covers.

Happy to answer any questions here if you have them.

